# New 2 me 06 F250



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

First Ford 6.0D 40,200 miles I purchased an extened b2b 100,000 miles


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice...

now take a pic without the greedy salesman in the way...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MileHigh;1067415 said:


> nice...
> 
> now take a pic without the greedy salesman in the way...


 how funny would it be if that's the trucks owner LOL!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Triple L;1067416 said:


> how funny would it be if that's the trucks owner LOL!


I thought the same thing! Opps!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

Ya I pick it up Tuesday new pics then, He was pretty cool That is the salesman lol


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks good. What did you pay and what are you putting on it?


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

I paid 23 with 100,000mile b2b warranty, I'm still undecided about the plow
It has a 6000lb frt end, I looked on westerns site and there several options 
either a v plow or wideout


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

23k for that?!?


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

EGLC;1068490 said:


> 23k for that?!?


I was going to say the same thing, but didn't want to be the first lol


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

after tax and title 20k for the truck and 2400 for the extended warranty
considering the condition I felt it was worth it


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

No offense, but ouch. No wonder the salesman was so happy. I paid a tad more for my '05 crew cab King Ranch two years ago with a full warranty as well. Again, not trying to be a jerk, the truck looks beautiful.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

xysport Thanks for the comments I'll post pics in the am


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im sorry did you say 23k?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

According to Kelly Blue Book he paid exactly blue book value. All I can say is I hope he got gap insurance!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! Good luck with it!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

chs1993;1068630 said:


> According to Kelly Blue Book he paid exactly blue book value. All I can say is I hope he got gap insurance!


Kelly Blue Book is a joke, it's only a suckers guide for private sellers. If you want to know the true value of a vehicle, use the N.A.D.A. Guide. If that truck has no bells or whistles to it, than it's full retail value is $25,250.00 which is what he would get paid from his insurance company if it totaled. Bring that truck to Michigan and it will sell for $27k  but that's just how these trucks go in our market.

Nice looking Super Duty either way. Can't wait to see the pics with the plow on the front and the salesman out of the way.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

you will use the warrenty with it being a 6.0 and I speak from experience, great truck when its runnin right just a very delicate machine. Nice truck I loved my 06 crew I had most of the time just got rid of it because I was runnon out of warrenty mone had 99000 when I got rid of it in july


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's some more pics


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

few more:yow!:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, I like the front end style alot, too bad they don't make that body style with a 7.3 lol


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;1070041 said:


> Nice truck, I like the front end style alot, too bad they don't make that *body style with a 7.3* lol


just so you know the only difference really is the emblems, and the grill, bumper and headlights


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The factory doesn't make it, but you can!


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*video*

Here's a video


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

I want those stepbars for my truck. I have the other Ford ones that curl under the doors, never really liked them, even though they are OEM Ford, not aftermarket. It seems when the truck comes from the factory with chrome stepbars, you get the ones you have. When you go to the parts department after the fact, like I did, you end up with the curled ones. I want those! I wonder how much they are, anyone know or bought them before? Mine were like $400 for both sides...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice truck. Go with the Wideout, the Western Vs are rubbish.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

2005_Sierra;1070128 said:


> just so you know the only difference really is the emblems, and the grill, bumper and headlights


and the front suspension,larger brakes, the motor, the trans, inter graded trailer brakes,the gauge clusters totally different and the rear axle is narrower


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks this is the plow thats gettig installed on thursdayxysport


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

beatiful truck man! dont listen to these jokers about the price! if your happy with it dont look back! i think you made a good deal!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet truck. I'd love to fine one just like that except I'd rather it be a gasser than a 6 liter. 

The salesman sure looks happy...I wish you could buy a car at a stealer without the salesman part.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the plow you bought way better than the first one you posted up. Congrats. Can't wait to see the pics with the plow on.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

risin187;1067413 said:


> First Ford 6.0D 40,200 miles I purchased an extened b2b 100,000 miles


That guy cant belive he sold a 6.0 diesel. :laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

brad96z28;1086751 said:


> That guy cant belive he sold a 6.0 diesel. :laughing:


Mean....

but funny! :laughing:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the motor when they are running.They have great power. Thank god for a warranty. The plow however is an excelent choice those are fairly trouble free.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

fordboy;1069655 said:


> you will use the warrenty with it being a 6.0 and I speak from experience, great truck when its runnin right just a very delicate machine. Nice truck I loved my 06 crew I had most of the time just got rid of it because I was runnon out of warrenty mone had 99000 when I got rid of it in july


hahahahahah 6 leaker hahahaha junk


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, I've heard that from a few guys. If you run these engines hard they're fine, but if you baby them they break all the time? Not sure if there's any truth to that but it's what I heard anyways....


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ive heard that all fords always break no matter what and always will the only way your ford wont break is by not driving it


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

02powerstroke;1086212 said:


> and the front suspension,larger brakes, the motor, the trans, inter graded trailer brakes,the gauge clusters totally different and the rear axle is narrower


well i was only referring to the front end like i quoted originally


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

randomb0b123;1087115 said:


> ive heard that all fords always break no matter what and always will the only way your ford wont break is by not driving it


I love it when 15 year olds get on and post the dumbest things...

on a side note, nice truck!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

willofalltrades;1087606 said:


> I love it when 15 year olds get on and post the dumbest things...
> 
> on a side note, nice truck!


i love how im 20 and have 2 of my own trucks and you are ignorant


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

randomb0b123;1087898 said:


> i love how im 20 and have 2 of my own trucks and you are ignorant


Do you realize that in almost all of your posts you really have not contributed a thing to the plowing community. Are you really only here to bash Fords?

Here is a picture that you may like. We are on the way to the dealership for it's THIRD engine and a complete front end rebuild. Ball joints, axle u-joints, tie rod ends and hopefully a fix for the DEATH WOBBLE! Twice now it has thrown rods through the block while cruising empty down the interstate and the truck only has 86,000 miles.

To the OP: Thats a great looking truck, I'm sure you will get lots of use out of it.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

randomb0b123;1087898 said:


> i love how im 20 and have 2 of my own trucks and you are ignorant


hahaha
To say I'm the ignorant one after your last 2 posts is hypocritical on your part (considering your comments are based off of what you heard, uncalled for sarcasm, and no experience what-so-ever).

O.P. Sorry to jack your thread. People who act like children and make stupid comments on something you take pride in should not be welcome here.

Congrats on your 2 trucks! I have $30,000,000 F-16s.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

To the 20 year old kid, you are knocking this guys 2006 Ford?? It is newer than your 2 trucks listed in your signature, and alot nicer looking than that thing you have as an avatar picture lol!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Honest Mike;1088164 said:


> To the 20 year old kid, you are knocking this guys 2006 Ford?? It is newer than your 2 trucks listed in your signature, and alot nicer looking than that thing you have as an avatar picture lol!


damn! beat me to it! almost word for word!


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Honest Mike;1088164 said:


> To the 20 year old kid, you are knocking this guys 2006 Ford?? It is newer than your 2 trucks listed in your signature, and alot nicer looking than that thing you have as an avatar picture lol!


haha they dont call you honest mike for nothing!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Honest Mike;1088164 said:


> To the 20 year old kid, you are knocking this guys 2006 Ford?? It is newer than your 2 trucks listed in your signature, and alot nicer looking than that thing you have as an avatar picture lol!


yeah but guys come on lol



randomb0b123;1087198 said:


> yup its an outdated truck with an outdated plow its the worst riding noisiest big ugly smelliest truck ive ever ridden in....... but it will outpush a silly powerjoke without breaking a sweat


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Honest Mike to the rescue! LOL!


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello thanks for all the comments, as of right now I love the truck, This is the first ford for me 
and my first diesel as well. My old plow truck was a 1988 chevy blazer K5 fisher 7.6 210,000 hydro under the hood. 
The plow was put on the ford today I pick it up in the morning, I'm pretty excited I hope I feel the same way on march 31st.

:yow!ics tomorrow

this is what it looks like with 180 pieces of wood in itwesport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really good!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

randomb0b123;1087898 said:


> i love how im 20 and have 2 of my own trucks and you are ignorant


Whoop-de-frickin'-do.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Honest Mike;1088480 said:


> Honest Mike to the rescue! LOL!


I love you man. :laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

risin187;1088494 said:


> Hello thanks for all the comments, as of right now I love the truck, This is the first ford for me
> and my first diesel as well. My old plow truck was a 1988 chevy blazer K5 fisher 7.6 210,000 hydro under the hood.
> The plow was put on the ford today I pick it up in the morning, I'm pretty excited I hope I feel the same way on march 31st.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty nice truck. Hope it turns out to be a real worker for you. Got any mod plans for it's future?


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1088591 said:


> I love you man. :laughing:


 :waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

randomb0b123;1087898 said:


> i love how im 20 and have 2 of my own trucks and you are ignorant


I'm 22. I have a Ford, a tractor, two race cars, and a bunch of other stuff and I'm still not a d!ick like you.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

alright sorry i dont get this ive had 2 fords and all they ever did was break on me and cost me lots of money so im very biased against them the one the steering locked up and i lost control of it went off the road and almost crashed. and our work trucks have those 6 liters and all they do is fail they eat turbos leak have oil and fuel problems


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

and im done


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Prius that shoot's bubble's of happiness and peace out of the tailpipe.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

And when i fart it smells like flowers!


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ive had a 94 F-150. it had the 300 straight 6 with the 5 speed overdrive....loved that truck. wanted to plow with it but never did. Nice truck by the way.,..im a BIG fan of the 99-04 generation myself.....best of luck to u.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*some pics*

picked up this morning when I lift the plow the front drops three quarters of and inch and the back raises about a quarter of an inch
@Pinky the first thing i'm going to get is a SCT tuner

here's a video of it runnig


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice! Good luck with it this season! What tires are on your truck? Mine came with Continentals from the factory and I took them off cause they were terrible in the snow. Now I have Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor tires on there and they are great in the snow, some people say they are terrible i nthe snow, but they seem to work great for me!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE! Looks like the controller has the "MODE" button?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Good choice in truck and plow. Who did you have install it?


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice truck. A regular cab 8 foot bed will make for a good plow rig. My only advice to you is get some better tires. If those are the stock Continentals trust me when I say they suck in the snow.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Nozzleman, I said the samething above lol! So true too!


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

The tires that are on there are Scorpion 265/70/17 and they are definitely the worst tire I ever had on a truck. They are brand new and I was hunting this past weekend the grass was wet and very soft, even in 4 wheel it was tough. I think I'm gonna try the Hankook MT Tires.
Hey Aj Kaminski & son on Lewis st installed it. Good people 

Yes GMCHD it has the mode button and I don't like it......
I'm gonna replace it when I find what to buy


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Picking my truck up from Kaminski this morning. can't wait. Great people there.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

The one thing wrong with that truck & plow combo is that they're not in my driveway! I think the maroon is arguably Ford's best color available to trucks. Nice looking stuff


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

On a side note... what do you think about cranking the torsion bars a bit? I know there's no ballast right now, but it does look a little off balance.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fords and Dodge's use coil springs, Chevy/GMC's use torsion bars.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

plowguy43;1092582 said:


> Fords and Dodge's use coil springs, Chevy/GMC's use torsion bars.


Look at that... learn something new everyday! Maybe I'm just a GM guy at heart!


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*got alot done*

here is some updated pics of the 06 
Can't wait for some snow


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks real nice!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truck holds the plow very good. Anything done to the front end? Have you thought about different tires for the winter?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

That's gonna move some shiet.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks It drives really well with both plows on 
the fgvwr is 6000lb and back is 6100 lbs
new tires coming soon I will def need them 
scorpions are awful


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

risin187;1108343 said:


> Thanks It drives really well with both plows on
> the fgvwr is 6000lb and back is 6100 lbs
> new tires coming soon I will def need them
> scorpions are awful


risin looks great.....do you have anything done to the front of the truck? How do you like the fisher v?


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

I just bought the truck 2 months ago The truck was ordered when it was new and I think that's the biggest front end you can get 
I took it on the thruway at 60 for 10 miles no problem, first year with the whole setup


----------

